# S.A.L.T. 39th Annual Memorial Classic Tournament Pleasure Island Port Arthur, TX



## tensionondeck (Nov 22, 2012)

Get your tickets now if you haven't gotten them! See any board member, or stop by Peggy's on the Bayou, Simon Outfitters in Orange, County Home & Ranch, or Daley's in Port Arthur.

On Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Saltwater-Anglers-League-of-Texas-Sabine-Area/142341885814814


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

Guess its Croaker, Sheephead & Black drum instead of an offshore division?


----------



## paraletho (Mar 31, 2010)

sureshot840 said:


> Guess its Croaker, Sheephead & Black drum instead of an offshore division?


We had to make a business decision and it wasn't an easy one. Offshore has averaged about 6 entries per year for the last 5 years. Due to increased fuel prices, the loss of Red Snapper season during our window, usually windy ,rough weather this time of year, and general loss of participation we decided to take the money and bump up inshore a little and add a few species back. If Texas and Louisiana win in court and the Gulf Council pushes NMFS for regional offshore management I look for an upsurge in interest and opportunity. So this could just be a temporary thing. I was raised offshore and I would hate to see it disappear.


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Results?*

Just a thought, but posting results could spark some interest in the tournament.......


----------

